# New Erotic Comic "The Domus'Jewel"



## TheBlackRuby (Sep 12, 2019)

Hello everyone.
I'm Black Ruby and it's not so much that I'm here on this platform, but I've already posted something and I want to present you my new comic "The Domus' Jewel".
The story is born to be an erotic comic.
Now I've published 2 pages and the cover, but for now, is total SFW.

This is the preamble:
"Aelia is a young girl who lives in her Domus with his Father.
She wants to marry Nero, her true love, who's just a poor ceramist.
That's why Nero working harder to buy a proper dowry to ask Aelia's hand to her father.
But, one day, Aelia's Father decide to sell her daughter to a rich ex-general for let his farm survive to the crisis".

The story will proceed and Aelia will against a lot of inconvenient situations.
I really hope that you'll like this comic because I've thought for a verisimilar story, according to the historical period where is narrated: the Ancient Roman Empire.

Every page will be published on my Patreon first, and only after 2 weeks will it be public.
If you're interested to support me and help me to create more original contents, here it is my Patreon TheBlackRuby is creating comic and furry | Patreon
You'll find the sketch for the cover and the previews and a lot of vantages like great discounts on your commissions!

The characters in this comic are Original Characters of mine
I hope you'll like it ^^

Here the cover: www.furaffinity.net: The Domus' Jewel by TheBlackRuby


----------

